# another new person here!!



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Where in Wisconsin are you from. I am from southern Wisconsin Lake Geneva.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

greetings from another wisconsinite =]


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

welcome to HF


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome . I must say that Raven is absolutely stunning.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

jesredneck98 said:


> Where in Wisconsin are you from. I am from southern Wisconsin Lake Geneva.


 
im near lake mich. as you see from the pic...lol im in sheboygan but my horse stays like 15 min from me in plymouth!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Howdy and welcome . I must say that Raven is absolutely stunning.


thanks i just got him in oct.09 and i looked at alot of others but i just knew he was the one for me!! it was one of thoose things where it was ment to be!!


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow Raven is beautiful! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ciscos Mama (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome, Minnesota is pretty cold this week too!


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Trish, welcome to the forum!
As you know I'm from wisconsin too! The weather here is ~so~ lovely right now, isn't it? lol


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

